
Satori: Transforming the World with Live Data - Esras_work
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/satori-2
======
joshu
Neat. I am working on something in the same space.

You probably should post the thing directly instead of using HN to get PH
traffic, though.

~~~
Esras_work
Sure! I realized it belatedly and didn't want to end up spamming HN with the
same post.

